# SUPER-DMZ 2.0 4weeks



## jesusgough (Apr 7, 2013)

*Cycle Layout:
*Weeks 1-4 Super DMZ RX 2.0 2 capsules per day
1 Upon waking, 1 Pre-Bed

support:
strength vitapak
nac suppliment
organ shield
Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support

pct
toremifene (liquid)
avtivate extreme



thats my plan any suggestions that i could do to improve my cycle before i start?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 7, 2013)

jesusgough said:


> *Cycle Layout:
> *Weeks 1-4 Super DMZ RX 2.0 2 capsules per day
> 1 Upon waking, 1 Pre-Bed
> 
> ...


 
post your training and diet regimen
youll get more suggestions on that.
after all, the pills you pop dont mean anything without a good training and diet regimen


----------



## Hammer925 (Apr 7, 2013)

Depending on when you train, I'd take one pill in the AM and one pill before your workout.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 7, 2013)

Good choice with the sdmz 2.0. If I was to run an oral only cycle that would be my choice. Also unless uve already got the sdmz take a look at methadrol extreme. I've been looking into it and plan on possibly using it to kick off a future high dose test cycle. Black Stone labs METHA-DROL EXTREME. It's msten dmz and max Lmg. One hell of a stack


----------



## jesusgough (Apr 10, 2013)

*response*



sendit08 said:


> post your training and diet regimen
> youll get more suggestions on that.
> after all, the pills you pop dont mean anything without a good training and diet regimen



i dont really have a diet plan i just eat a meal every 4hrs usually subway,pasta,chicken,salads,sushi, tuna, pretty much whatever i feel like eating. i was planning on just doing p90x for the cycle


----------



## jesusgough (Apr 10, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Good choice with the sdmz 2.0. If I was to run an oral only cycle that would be my choice. Also unless uve already got the sdmz take a look at methadrol extreme. I've been looking into it and plan on possibly using it to kick off a future high dose test cycle. Black Stone labs METHA-DROL EXTREME. It's msten dmz and max Lmg. One hell of a stack




i havent bought the supps yet i wanna get some opionions on how i can improve my cycle before i buy everything. but for this cycle imma do sdmz 2.0 already got my mind set on it but is metha drol suppose to be way better? might consider it for my next cycle


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 10, 2013)

sdmz 2.0 makes my hair fall out and i feel tired all the time.but you will get results.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Methadrol extreme is msten dmz and max Lmg. Basically sdmz 2.0 with a progesterone. Max Lmg according to the write up is suppose to be slightly stronger then nandrolone. And tell me your joking about just doing p90x for this cycle


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Should've asked this in the beginning. What are ur stats and goals


----------



## jesusgough (Apr 10, 2013)

*yea*



longworthb said:


> Should've asked this in the beginning. What are ur stats and goals



i find the workouts from p90x work well with me since its a easy scedule to follow and i dont use the bands at home cause they are shit i do all my workouts with weights at the gym. well my last cycle i managed to keep 6lbs, so wit super-dmz im hoping maybe get 15lbs


----------



## jesusgough (Apr 10, 2013)

stats 
5'5''
22 years 
140lbs

train:
mon- chest, back, abs
tue - legs
wed - shoulders, arms, abs
thurs - stretch, cardio
fri - legs and back, abs
sat - cardio
sun - rest


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 12, 2013)

jesusgough said:


> i find the workouts from p90x work well with me since its a easy scedule to follow and i dont use the bands at home cause they are shit i do all my workouts with weights at the gym. well my last cycle i managed to keep 6lbs, so wit super-dmz im hoping maybe get 15lbs



Bro...P90x is NOT the way to go when using steroids, especially DMZ 2.0.  P90x is a poor program for gaining muscle mnass, relative to conventional weight training programs.  P90x is a program designed to help ignorant people, who do not know how to design theur won, more effectuve programs.  The cardio component of P90x is good, but the muscle-building component sucks.  DMZ 2.0 is designed to be a super muscle builder...and there is no wai in hell you will be able to take full advantage of its muscle building potential following P90x.


----------



## jesusgough (Apr 15, 2013)

*asd*



Mike Arnold said:


> Bro...P90x is NOT the way to go when using steroids, especially DMZ 2.0.  P90x is a poor program for gaining muscle mnass, relative to conventional weight training programs.  P90x is a program designed to help ignorant people, who do not know how to design theur won, more effectuve programs.  The cardio component of P90x is good, but the muscle-building component sucks.  DMZ 2.0 is designed to be a super muscle builder...and there is no wai in hell you will be able to take full advantage of its muscle building potential following P90x.



ok what would be a good workout program


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 15, 2013)

jesusgough said:


> ok what would be a good workout program




For muscular development, any type of conventional weight traning program would work better. Do you know what that means?


----------



## jesusgough (Apr 23, 2013)

*yea*



Mike Arnold said:


> For muscular development, any type of conventional weight traning program would work better. Do you know what that means?



yea heavy lifting


----------

